
Front End Interview Preparation: Problem Solving, More to Come - jeantimex
https://github.com/jeantimex/javascript-problems-and-solutions
======
DigitalSea
I am a front-end developer and seeing this kind of nonsense really just makes
me depressed. Never in my career have I ever had to manually implement any of
these algorithms and the fact that front-end developers are expected to know
these manually really highlights a problem in the hiring process.

I am not academically minded, I am self-taught so maybe that has something to
do with it. But I've been a developer for over ten years now and I am very
good at my job, never been fired and always manage to get a job at any place
I've worked at.

------
ukulele
As a full stack web developer of nearly a decade, it's great to see that
binary search trees (which I have literally never implemented) are the
majority of these prep questions...

